# how long into the season can you still harvest/use rhubarb?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

when should you stop harvesting and using rhubarb?

I realize it's stringy at this point - but could I just scrape off the strings, like celery, and still cook with it? 

At what point does harvesting begin to negatively impact the rhubarb plant?

thanks
Cathy


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

There was a thread on this a couple of months ago.  I'm posting it because there were differing opinions, ha. I guess the idea is to let it store up energy for next year,starting around now...

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=307475

But I have to add I harvested a little this week and used it, seemed fine if I picked the smaller stalks they were very tender. And my plant is so old I don't think I could kill it if I tried, ha! I might not pick gallons for freezing now, but a recipe's worth would be fine.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks for the link!


----------

